# WILD BASS of upper Albert River



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Rangi Boy ( Dion ) & I decided on a bass fish,well to see if there were any Bass in the upper Albert River.We launch off a pretty step bank just on day break with my landing net going into the drink first up never to be seen again.The scenery & wildlife was amazing we fished poppers first up on the mirror like river with no success. We then tried bibless crankbaits & spinnerbaits still no success I then went to a beatlespin a smaller profile and finally a Bass. Dion also changed to beatlespin & was also rewarded ,so caught a few small Bass great fun in these awesome surrounding about 10 mins from my backdoor. cheers fishbrain


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

some more scenery!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You b******d FB. Here I am wondering what to wear on Sunday to keep warm and there you are in shorts catching bass on your back doorstep.

Goodonya.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great stuff. Inspiring me to explore the upper reaches some of the local creeks


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HI Peril, It was a bit chilly but we toughed it out it's the first time we fished it up that far I think would fish better late afternoon on the surface.cheers brad


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice looking water up there Brad, definitely try the poppers late arvo early dark, or failing that, 3am onward. :wink:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

very interesting, is Upper Albert river t he back of the Goldy ?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Back of Ormeau Breambo take the Yatala turn off Stanmore Rd.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh yakatak, I still want to try up at Twin bridges.cheers Brad


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result fellas, probably a top night spot in summer if you can survive the mozzies.

Headwaters of any waterway are such scenic spots to fish and enjoyed the look, thanks


----------



## Rangi Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice report FB, photos look awesome, have to hit it again very soon, hopefully those bigger fish will be a bit more active!!! by the way taylor still running hard down the coast, get out the surf gear and the smelly pilly's!!! get the boys let's go down and smash i'm. cheers Dion.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Some lovely waterways ya paddling through. Pity the bass interupted ya peaceful time  .


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful spot and bass FB. Shorts...I remember them :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't you love shots like that ?



> Shorts...I remember them Shocked


I ware em all the time Poddy , but then it's no wonder i'm cold, or nutts.

There's no need to comment on that last description of myself :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I wear shorts even in cold Melbourne weather.

But that is because in cold Melbourne weather I have to put on everything I have taken down with me in order to keep from freezing. Bit hard zipping up the 3rd pair of trousers over the 2 pairs of shorts over all available undies, but one has to keep warm in such an inhospitable climate.

This is Troppo signing off from nice warm Qld!


----------

